
A litmus test for your idea - Ashuu
http://ninjasandrobots.com/litmus-test
======
CCs
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6307094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6307094)

~~~
Ashuu
I submitted this 4 hours before that one!

